# Jahresabschlußtour im Deister



## Pan (10. Dezember 2001)

Der Knaller zum Jahreswechsel!!!


So, ein freundliches "Hallo" erstmal in die Runde...hab´ mich wegen beruflicher und privater Streßsituation zwischenzeitlich ein wenig rar machen müssen... 

Tja, die angekündigte Deister-Tour zum Jahreswechsel steht so ziemlich...ca. 40 km, 1300hm (mindestens!  )und jede Menge Singletrail-Abfahrten....

...allerdings im Vergleich zur letzten Tour doch deutlich Trial-lastiger...High-Speed-Freaks werden wohl nicht auf ihre Kosten kommen, Angst vor 30°-wurzelgespickten-Gefällstrecken wäre dem Vergnügen sicher abträglich und 90-cm-Drops zu beherrschen ist auch nicht von Nachteil...hehehe

Kurzer Tour-Abriß:

Start/Ziel: Parkplatz Nienstädter Paß

von hier über HWELAU´s "Fully-Teststrecke" gleich knackig RAUF zum Nordmannsturm...

...Nordmannsturm-Abfahrt runter nach Nienstädt und rauf zum Annaturm...

....runter nach Köllnisch Feld und auf Trail einmal um K.F. drumrum...anschließend den "Jägerstieg" runter nach Springe...

...rauf zur Wöltjebuche und dann das absolute Deister-Highlight, den "Grenzweg" (Oha, da merkt man schnell, wie wenig man fahrtechnisch drauf hat) runter zur "Dicken Marie"...

...rauf zum Annaturm und den "Frankweg" (lecker Schanzen, reichlich Wurzeln und ne natürliche Halfpipe!!) runter zu den Wasserrädern...

...rauf zum Annaturm und Trail runter zur BMX-Bahn...

...rauf zum Polenzweg und über kleinen Singletrail zurück zum Parkplatz...

...anschließend Duschen und gemütlicher Ausklang aufm "Felsenkeller" bei reichlich "Rupp-Bräu"... 

Termin: mir wurscht, schlagt was vor....


----------



## Hattrick (10. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Pan
Bei dem Streckenprofil werden Dich einige hinterher verfluchen 
Die Fullyteststrecke meine ich zwar bergrunter doch -nach oben- ist es bestimmt auch spassig.

Wenn der Termin passt bin ich dabei.

Wir sind vor ein paar Tagen im Deister aneinander vorbeigerauscht (Wallmannsweg) -erkannt- ? 
Den Felsenkeller muss ich allerdings vorher "auf Eignung prüfen". Was meinst Du ? 
(PS: habe meinen Namen von HWE... auf Hattrick geändert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (10. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Hallo Pan
> Wir sind vor ein paar Tagen im Deister aneinander vorbeigerauscht (Wallmannsweg) -erkannt- ?
> Den Felsenkeller muss ich allerdings vorher "auf Eignung prüfen". Was meinst Du ?
> (PS: habe meinen Namen von HWE... auf Hattrick geändert) *



Jau! Warst mim Kumpel schon wieder auf der Heimreise, gelle!?  

Vorher "Ruppsches" verkosten? Immer...gerne... 

Ach so, Dein Terminvorschlag fehlt noch!!


----------



## Hattrick (10. Dezember 2001)

Genau, war ne "Entspannungsrunde"

Meine Vorschläge: Fr. 28.12. ? ; Sa. 29.12. ,  Do 3. 1.; Fr. 4. Januar
Ich glaube am besten wären 2 Termine zur Auswahl, zwischen den Festtagen wäre ideal, da die meisten Urlaub haben ?
Start müßte bis spätestens ca 11:00 Uhr erfolgen.

Es sei denn wir nehmen Halogen-Beleuchtung mit ... 
Evtl. habe ich bis dahin die neue Beleuchtungskombi (20WBike/ 35WHelm?) fertig. 

Termin Felsenk. ? ab 19.12.  vorher leider schwierig, da ich wieder in MUC und AT zum Meeting  bin. Kannst mich ja anrufen Tel schicke ich Dir per PM.


----------



## Rabbit (10. Dezember 2001)

Na endlich!

Habe schon gedacht, der PAN sei im Winterschlaf und zieht den mit der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit zusammen durch 

Also mir passt besser der *So. 16.12,  Sa./So. 22/23.12.*, oder aber die von Hattrick genannten NICHT Wochenendtage, da ich auch Urlaub habe .

Scheint ja 'ne Hammerharte Tour zu werden 

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## Pan (11. Dezember 2001)

So, dann nageln wir mal als Termin Freitag, den 28.12.2001 fest.

Startzeit sollte aber schon so gegen 10:00-10:30 Uhr sein, hab´ nämlich kein Licht am Bike 

Weiter Anreisende können meinetwegen schon am Vortag anreisen und bei mir nächtigen.... 

Ach ja, Rabbit, Du denkst bitte an die Digi-Cam?!


----------



## Rabbit (11. Dezember 2001)

... und meine DigiCam natürlich auch 

Und wegen der vortäglichen Anreise werde ich sicher noch auf dich zukommen, ist bei der Startzeit wohl angesagt!
Also reserviere doch bitte schon mal unverbindlich eine Schlafgelegenheit für mich.

cu, Harry


----------



## Bischi (11. Dezember 2001)

Anjo meinte nur, sie will nicht dass ich mir was abfriere *g*



mfg, Bischi


----------



## Gerrit (12. Dezember 2001)

Hey, das freut mich aber, daß es nun doch noch was wird mit der Tour!! Dachte schon, Pan ist irgendwo im Deister verschütt gegangen... Die Planung hört sich ja heftig an für son fast-Fischkopp mit Trainingsrückstand wie mich und bei 90cm Drops muß ich vorher meine Hemmschwelle mit Glühwein niedertrinken..  


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## foxi (12. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leuts
endlich gehts wieder ab. Termin passt mir gut, bin wieder fitt  und ich lasse bestimmt nichts dazwischen kommen - jau bin dabei.
Ich würde dann so ca. 9:30 in Pohle anrollen, oK Pan



> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Bei dem Streckenprofil werden Dich einige hinterher verfluchen  Die Fullyteststrecke meine ich zwar bergrunter doch -nach oben- ist es bestimmt auch spassig.*



Ich glaub ich kenn diese fiese holperstrecke , da Bergauf ihr seit ja wahnsinnig dat schaff ich net da muss ich ja mindestens 5kilo abspecken um raufzukommen und das nach den Feiertagen


----------



## Pan (13. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Hi Leuts
> endlich gehts wieder ab. Termin passt mir gut, bin wieder fitt  und ich lasse bestimmt nichts dazwischen kommen - jau bin dabei.
> Ich würde dann so ca. 9:30 in Pohle anrollen, oK Pan
> ...



...don´t worry...hast doch ein "SCOTT", eins der besten Bikes der Welt... 

Gruß

Pan, der langsam wieder seine alte Form findet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. Dezember 2001)

Hi PAN,

was hast Du denn da oben zusammenkopiert? Einige Stellen aus dem Zitat von fox02 habe ich aber in diesem Thread nicht finden können 

Wollen mal hoffen, daß er es dir nicht übel nimmt, daß Du ggf. aus 'ner PM zitiert hast!?
Wegen der Hängebauchschweine wird er sich nämlich noch verantworten müssen 

BTW: Darf ich auch mit Moonboots fahren?


----------



## Pan (14. Dezember 2001)

Ich fass´ es ja wohl nicht:

Meine diversen Workstations melden allesamt den ganzen Tag über "Error", wenn ich diese Page aufrufe, und Mister Langohr postet fröhlich gegen High Noon ne message 

Gut, ok, bin nicht das Informatik-Genie (sieht man ja auch an meiner unorthodoxen Kopiererei), aber das .... tell me your secret please...

Die Verantwortung bezüglich dieser posierlichen südasiatischen Ableger unserer auch und vor allem im Deister anzutreffenden Tierchen lder Gattung Wildschwein liegt übrigens eindeutig bei mir...

...empfehle nichtsdestotrotz, mich zu selbiger erst nach Abschluß der Tour heranzuziehen, oder hast Du etwa soooooooooo grenzenloses Gottvertrauen in Gerrits GPS? 

Bin auch im Gegenzug gewillt Buße zu tun und als Gegenleistung für einen entsprechenden Ablaßbrief (naturly signed by Harry Thomas "Rabbit" Münzer) ne Runde "Ruppsches" aufm Felsenkeller zu kredenzen...oder auch zwei, oder drei...   

Ähem, Moonboots? Ja klar, aber bitte nur mit Lammfellapplikationen.. 

Pan, der sich schon diebisch auf ein Wiedersehen und ne wiedermal geile Tour mit Euch freut...

...und anschließend laßt uns mal das ausklingende Jahr "etwas gröber zerfeiern"  ...hehehe...


----------



## Rabbit (14. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> tell me your secret please...


Das nennt man einfach nur GLÜCK 
Nee, keine Ahnung, warum das bei dir nicht gefunzt hat!


> ...empfehle nichtsdestotrotz, mich zu selbiger erst nach Abschluß der Tour heranzuziehen, oder hast Du etwa soooooooooo grenzenloses Gottvertrauen in Gerrits GPS?


Gut, gewonnen! Da Gerrit ja seine Wegpunkte immer nur alle 200m setzt , verlasse ich mich da besser auf den Crocodile "PAN" Dundee vom Deister 


> Bin auch im Gegenzug gewillt Buße zu tun und als Gegenleistung für einen entsprechenden Ablaßbrief (naturly signed by Harry Thomas "Rabbit" Münzer) ne Runde "Ruppsches" aufm Felsenkeller zu kredenzen...oder auch zwei, oder drei...
> 
> ...und anschließend laßt uns mal das ausklingende Jahr "etwas gröber zerfeiern" ...hehehe...


Hm, das sind also zwei, drei, fünf oder mehr Bierchen! Dann muß wohl ggf. Bischi zurückfahren oder aber Du gewährst mir zwei Übernachtungen.

Auf die Wiedergutmachung freuender Harry


----------



## Pan (15. Dezember 2001)

So, war heute noch mal bei leichtem Schneegrieseln und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt im Deister unterwegs...

...bittere Erkenntnis: meine Bike-Ausrüstung macht das problemlos mit, keine Frostbeulen davongetragen...

...aber...

...man merkt doch, wie die Kälte Dir (oder besser: mir) ziemlich rasch sämtliche Kraft aus dem Körper zieht... 

...hab´ daher mal die Streckenführung etwas modifiziert (Länge: ca. 30km/Hm ca. 800-900), ohne das jedoch der Fun-Faktor darunter wesentlich leidet...

...den Anstieg zum Nordmannsturm und die anschließende Abfahrt canceln wir mal, Köllnisch Feld und Jägerstieg auch...

...hab´ dafür ein paar andere "Schweinereien" eingebaut... 


Pan, der sich heute fühlt wie eine Flasche leer...

...na ja, laßt Euch einfach mal überraschen...


----------



## foxi (16. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Crocodile "PAN" Dundee vom Deister  _
> *...hab´ daher mal die Streckenführung etwas modifiziert (Länge: ca. 30km/Hm ca. 800-900), ohne das jedoch der Fun-Faktor darunter wesentlich leidet...*



Freu, ich liebe Überraschungen denke auch das die 30Km reichen zumal wir ja noch nicht wissen wie das Wetter wird. 
Ich frag mal vorsichtig nach...war das die Holperhupfmalstrecke zum Nordmannsturm die  Du ge-cancelt hast ???
hast zwar Recht mit den Scott aber Wunder vollbringt es auch nicht.

@Rabbit: Pan`s kopiererei grenzt schon an zaubern, woher weiss er das  von mir ??? egal tragens wir mit Fassung werd dafür ne runde Gerstensaft im Felsenkeller spendieren.


----------



## Rabbit (17. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> Freu, ich liebe Überraschungen denke auch das die 30Km reichen zumal wir ja noch nicht wissen wie das Wetter wird.


Wetter? Na, es wird ein wenig Schnee liegen, damit also angenehme Temperaturen um die 1°C und die Sonne wird vom Himmel lachen!
Sonst nix 


> @Rabbit: Pan`s kopiererei grenzt schon an zaubern, woher weiss er das  von mir ??? egal tragens wir mit Fassung werd dafür ne runde Gerstensaft im Felsenkeller spendieren.


Hm, so langsam glaube ich, ihr wollt mich wohl abfüllen! 
Schon wieder 'n Bier *rülps*
Freu mich schon wie der Schneekönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi Pan
hattest Du nicht mal ne Karte vom Deister angeboten. Kann man sowas noch bei Dir ergattern. Sind da deine Wegbezeichnungen eingetragen 
Würde nämlich gerne mal die Tour nachfollziehen können, hab noch nicht so die Ortskenntnisse vom Deister und kann wenig mit zB.Köllnisch Feld, Wöltjebuche, Polenzweg anfangen.
Kannst Du mir Helfen ??


----------



## Hattrick (20. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Hi Pan
> hattest Du nicht mal ne Karte vom Deister angeboten. Kann man sowas noch bei Dir ergattern. Sind da deine Wegbezeichnungen eingetragen
> Würde nämlich gerne mal die Tour nachfollziehen können, hab noch nicht so die Ortskenntnisse vom Deister und kann wenig mit zB.Köllnisch Feld, Wöltjebuche, Polenzweg anfangen.
> Kannst Du mir Helfen ?? *



Hallo
Ich glaube ich kann Dir helfen. Die Deisterkarte habe ich gescannt und somit als Datei(en) zu Verfügung.  Es sind 4 Dateien bei insgesamt ca 1,5MB. Ersetzt natürlich nicht die Papierform aber für einen ersten Eindruck ist das schon ok. Wenn Du sie haben möchtest sende mir Deine e-mail Adresse per PM.


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> Hallo
> Ich glaube ich kann Dir helfen. Die Deisterkarte habe ich gescannt und somit als Datei(en) zu Verfügung.  Es sind 4 Dateien bei insgesamt ca 1,5MB. Ersetzt natürlich nicht die Papierform aber für einen ersten Eindruck ist das schon ok. Wenn Du sie haben möchtest sende mir Deine e-mail Adresse per PM. *


Hallo Heinz,

wolltest Du mir nicht immer nochmal die Papierform organisieren? 
Vielleicht klappts ja dieses mal! 

Danke, Harry


----------



## Lupus (20. Dezember 2001)

...aber ich fahr die nächste Woche (Apres)Ski in Österreich ! 

Ich freue mich auf die erste/nächste Tour mit euch im neuen Jahr. Und immer drann denken, es gibt kein falsches Wetter - nur falsche Klamotten !!


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *...aber ich fahr die nächste Woche (Apres)Ski in Österreich !
> *


Hallo Kurt,
dann mal viel Spaß beim Aspres-Ski. Und immer an deine SIG denken die übrigens treffend zu dir paßt


----------



## Hattrick (23. Dezember 2001)

Heute morgen im Deister

ca 10-20 cm Neuschnee, bei ca -8 Grad.  
Normale Wege durchschnittlich (im "gespurten" Bereich)befahrbar. Konzentration pur. Trails (durch Neuschnee) nur für die gaaanz mutigen mit einer privaten Unfallversicherung und Vollkontaktschutz befahrbar, es sei denn man kennt jede Bodenwelle auswendig oder es fährt jemand (PAN ?) vorweg. 
Wenn man den richtigen Rhytmus gefunden hat ist es Super. Rabbit Du denkst an die Digicam ? 
2 Stunden Fahrzeit kommen mir wie übrigens vor wie vier.


----------



## Bischi (23. Dezember 2001)

*malnbisslangstvordertourhababertrotzdemdrauffreu*


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (23. Dezember 2001)

Wollte heute übern Süntel zu den Süntelbikern und zurück...

...Abfahrt 07:30 Uhr bei -8°C...

...ließ  sich bis zum Waldrand (Asphalt!) ganz gut an...

...aber dann bergauf bei 10cm Schnee/7% Steigung und verharschten Fußgängerstapfen vom Vortag war schon nach wenigen Metern schieben angesagt....

...hab´ mich dann noch bis aufn Süntelkamm zum Dachtelfeld vorgekämpft...

...als ich dann den Kammweg weiter wollte, wollte mein Freilauf nimmer...festgefroren....hab´ einfach nur ins Leere getreten und bin zur Seite umgekippt...

...bin dann bergab rollenderweise und anschließend schiebenderweise wieder nach Hause....

..knapp 20 km davon 10km zu Fuß...

...Scheiß-Tag!!!!

Also die von mir angedachte Tour ist so mit Sicherheit nicht fahrbar...

...aber ich laß´ mir mal was einfallen!!

Nichtsdestotrotz allen ein besinnliches Fest

Pan, der die Hoffnung nicht aufgibt...


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2001)

Um die Tour mache ich mir ja noch keine Sorgen, so'n MTB hat ja quasi Winterreifen!
Aber erstmal hinkommen zum Deister, mein Auto hat nämlich keine 

*malabwartenundteetrinken*

Harry


----------



## Bischi (23. Dezember 2001)

ich hab´ echt keinen Bock da 10 km durch´n Busch zu schieben *lol*.  Lasst uns doch einfach bei Pan auf´m Hof im Kreis rumfahren und nach n paar minuten gleich zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen  .

mfg, Bischi  (Der jetzt ins Bett geht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (24. Dezember 2001)

Moin,
muß leider absagen...habe noch ne Menge Zeug in meine Birne zu kriegen (nee...nich essen und trinken sondern LERNEN), da im Januar Klausuren anstehen   .... Und wider Erwarten haben die noch nen Zahn zugelegt (irgendwie muß das Semster ja zu dezimieren sein), so daß ich das wohl auch tun muß.... Aber im Februar habe ich Semesterferien, dann werden die Prioritäten wieder anders gesetzt  

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (24. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Moin,
> muß leider absagen...
> cheers,
> Gerrit *


Warmduscher, Warmduscher ... 

Schade, hoffe man sieht dich im Laufe des neuen Jahres mal wieder. Wir müssen doch die Lokalitäten rund um den Deister, speziell um Pohle noch ein wenig "gröber zerfeiern"  

cheers, 
Harry

P.S.: Die Idee von Bischi ist nicht schlecht, kriegt man dabei doch wenigstens keine kalten Füsse 

@PAN: Wäre keine Schande, die Tour abzusagen. Obwohl nach morgendlichem Schneefall hat's hier seit Mittag wieder geregnet und heute Abend (ca. 23:00h) hatten wir schon wieder *+4°C* beim üblichen hamburger Schmuddelwetter 

Also, mal sehen was Donnerstag Mittag denn nun im Forum steht!


----------



## Hattrick (25. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> @PAN: Wäre keine Schande, die Tour abzusagen. Obwohl nach morgendlichem Schneefall hat's hier seit Mittag wieder geregnet und heute Abend (ca. 23:00h) hatten wir schon wieder +4°C beim üblichen hamburger Schmuddelwetter
> 
> Also, mal sehen was Donnerstag Mittag denn nun im Forum steht! *



Stand heute mittag: Zwar auch ca +4°C jedoch hat sich der Schnee in Eis verwandelt.  Bis zum Waldrand ok aber dann bis zum Kamm und in den oberen Regionen Eispisten ohne Ende. Ohne Schiebepassagen (bergauf sowie bergab) nicht zu bewältigen, da viel zu glatt.  Aus lauter Frust haben wir dann eine Strassenrunde drehen müssen.   
Probiere morgen nochmal mein Glück.


----------



## Rabbit (25. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Hattrick!

Du hast am 1. WF wohl auch nicht's besseres vor, als dich über den Deister zu quälen?! 

Das hört sich ja nicht sehr gut an, was unser Kundschafter da von sich gibt. Habe gerade im Radio gehört, daß es im Raum Hannover gerade wieder heftig zu schneien begonnen hat.
Gegen Schnee wäre ja nicht unbedingt was auszusetzten, aber Eis ...?
Ich werde die Meldungen des Kundschafters weiter mit Sorge verfolgen, auf daß er hart wie ein Eisenschwein wird 

Harry, der seine gewonnenen Pfunde wieder verlieren will


----------



## Iksus (25. Dezember 2001)

Hi zusammen,

frohe Weihnachten und so...

ja mit dem schneien stimmt das wohl. Ich bin vor einer Stunde aus Richtung Hannover über die Autobahn nach Hause gefahren. Da war alles dabei: Schnee, Hagel und Regen mit anderen Worten ein richtiges sch...önes Wetter. Heute Nacht soll es nun auch Temperaturmäßig wieder unter 0 gehen.

Schade eigentlich, ich hätte gerne mal mit euch ne Runde im Deister gedreht. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben...
...Sagt doch einfach mal bescheid, wenn ihr am Wochenende ne Tour fahrt. 

Bis dahin...


----------



## Pan (25. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Iksus _
> *
> 
> Schade eigentlich, ich hätte gerne mal mit euch ne Runde im Deister gedreht. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben...
> ...



Moment, Moment....

...noch is nix verloren und  die Tour nicht abgesagt...

...war heute auch 3 Std. im Deister unterwegs, um das Terrain zu sondieren...

...bis in Höhenlagen um 250 m 2-5cm Matschschnee, der sich aber fahren läßt...bissel langsamer als sonst halt

..darüber wirds zugegebenermaßen zur Quälerei...7-10cm Schneematsch, der erste cm leicht angefroren aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend...man bricht immer wieder ein und rutscht wech..

...hab mich dann den Kammweg bis zum Nordmannsturm hochgeschleppt, nen Glühwein mit Frustrationsschuß eingeworfen und wieder zurück...auf dem asphaltierten Teil des Kammweges ein reiner Horrortripp...der Bock wollte immer inne andere Richtung als sein vermeintlicher Herr...und das lag bei Gott nicht am Glühwein und auch nicht am Schuß...

...auf den Schotterabschnitten und bergab ging es dann so lala (bei geilstem Sonnenschein sogar teilweise überaus spaßig!), Highspeed-Tempo war aber auch hier nur unter Vernachlässigung der Verantwortung für persönliches Wohlbefinden möglich...

Fazit: Abwarten, wenns Tauwetter anhält sind Touren durchaus möglich, auch und gerade auf Trails auf denen noch kein Fußgänger vorher seine Stapfen hinterlassen hat...

Pan, der weiterhin ein Auge auf die Bikebedingungen im Deister hält

...denke wir entscheiden am Donnerstag so bis Mittag...


----------



## Iksus (25. Dezember 2001)

@Pan: Du hast ja einen grenzenlosen Optimismus ;-)

Na warten wir es ab. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass mich dieses wunderbare Wetter noch überzeugen kann.


----------



## foxi (25. Dezember 2001)

Hi
wünsche Euch und euern famalie's erst mal ein frohes Fest und alles gute.
Wir sollten auf alle Fälle die Tour fahren denn wir lassen uns wohl nicht vom Wetter kleinkriegen was, da wühlen wir uns schon durch.  


> _Original geschrieben von Crocodile "PAN" Dundee vom Deister _
> *...war heute auch 3 Std. im Deister unterwegs, um das Terrain zu sondieren...*


seht Ihr es geht doch, jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch ne supi webcam vom Deister um die Trails selber zu untersuchen


----------



## foxi (25. Dezember 2001)

Ach ja hat ich glatt vergessen, eine hab ich ja gefunden weiss nicht ob euch schon bekannt. Ist aber nicht so pralle musst ne andere Richtung haben das Teil.

http://home.t-online.de/home/iftaev/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Moment, Moment....
> ...noch is nix verloren und  die Tour nicht abgesagt...
> ...denke wir entscheiden am Donnerstag so bis Mittag... *


Hi PAN!
Danke, daß Du auch an die Anreisenden von weiter weg denkst 
Ich habe zwar mit Bischi noch nicht unsere genaue Abreisezeit hier festgelegt, meine Idee ist aber so zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr. 
Das würde dann bedeuten, daß wir am Donnerstagabend so ca. 18:00 bzw. 19:00 Uhr bei dir aufschlagen werden.
Noch ist aber gar nicht klar, ob der überhaupt mitkommt. Der ist ja in seiner Heimat (auf Rügen) ein wenig eingeschneit worden (siehe Foto) und kommt da vielleicht vor Neujahr nicht weg. 
Je nach Verkehrslage kann's natürlich auch etwas später werden, wir halten dich ggf. per Handy auf dem Laufendem.
Werde also morgen gegen 15:00h nochmal hier rein schauen, mal sehen was das Wetter am Deister dann so treibt 

Harry


----------



## Bischi (26. Dezember 2001)

wie man sieht, hat´s hier echt derbe fett geschneit....  Naja, der Schnee fängt zwar schon an zu tauen und ´ne Schneeräumer in Form eines Radladers hat sich auch schon zu uns getraut. Ich werd´ aber trotzdessen noch bis morgen oder Freitag hier auf der Insel verweilen.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Hattrick (27. Dezember 2001)

Mahlzeit

komme gerade aus dem Deister ...

Also Annaturm - keine Chance zu viel Schnee, es sei denn man geht zu Fuss und fährt mit Schlitten, Ski etc.  

Kreuzbuche berghoch - geht so, bin relativ gut raufgeklettert. Bergabwärts (normale Wege) Sch... teilweise uebel vereist, hat mich 2 mal abschmieren lassen. Der Erste ist nicht erwähnenswert: vereiste Kurve, zu offensiv genommen und tschuess. Beim zweiten Abflug quasi aus dem Stand (auf Eis) heraus einen "doppelten Rittberger" mit Haltungsnote 5,8 hingelegt. Ein Lenkerende hat mich in einer Wade getroffen, dabei ist innen irgendetwas "gerissen".  Mit der Tour sieht es für mich schlecht aus.  Mal hören was der Doc gleich sagt.
Meine Empfehlung: Start ab Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf. Bereits ab ca 250 hm wird es tückisch.
Evtl. komme ich heute abend (mit einem Eimer Sand) zum Antrinken angehoppelt


----------



## Pan (27. Dezember 2001)

Vergesst es!!

Schneetreiben ohne Ende zur Zeit im Deisterland...

...und nach Hattricks Zustandsbericht über die Beschaffenheit der Deisterwege lohnt sich für viele die weite Anreise wohl kaum...

...machen wir´s halt ein anderes mal...

Pan


----------



## Rabbit (27. Dezember 2001)

Moin moin!

@Hattrick: Gute Besserung 

So Leut's, nun ist auch hier im hohen Norden der Winter eingebrochen.
Rund um Hamburg auf den Autobahnen haben sich bereits einige Verkehrsunfälle ereignet. Damit es mir nicht genauso ergeht und weil wohl auch der Bischi noch auf Rügen festhängt  und mir der Spass alleine zu teuer ist verkünde ich hiermit auch meine Absage.
Kann es mir zwar nett vorstellen im Schnee durch den Deister zu fahren, aber nicht bei den von Hattrick genannten Bedingungen.

Trink ggf. ein Bierchen für uns mit,

Grüße aus dem verschneitem Raum Hamburg,
Harry (der jetzt den Schlitten aus dem Keller holt) 

LiveCam Ahrensburg, Bogenstraße


----------



## Alan (27. Dezember 2001)

Ausfahrt am 23.12.01, Neugrabener Heide gegen 15.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (27. Dezember 2001)

Blick aus meinem Büro Hamburg-Harburg, Großmoordamm 63-67, 27.12.01 gegen 15.30


----------



## Iksus (27. Dezember 2001)

Nabeeeend,

@Hattrick: Gute Besserung natuerlich auch von mir.

@Pan: tut mir ja Leid, dass all dein hoffen nicht erhoert wurde.

So trotz dieser leider ausgefallenen Tour wuensche ich Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe auf die ein oder andere Tour mit dem ein oder anderen (oder auch allen) im neuen Jahr.

Gruss

Kristian


----------



## jockel (27. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Ihr Nordlichter,
mit Staunen vernehme ich, daß sich es so etwas wie Kommunikation im hohen Norden gibt.
Sonst hat Quen immer Selbstgespräche geführt, bzw. Bischi und Rabbit einsame Dialoge gehalten. Respekt!

Trotz der ausgefallenen Tour gibt es für das gelungene Gruppengespräch, zur Vorbereitung und anschließenden Absage einer Tour, ein paar ES-Pünktchen für jeden von Euch und noch den Wunsch:

*Rutscht gut rein und seht zu, daß Euch die Fingerchen nicht abfrieren, damit wir auch in Zukunft noch was von Euch lesen können.*

 und 

Es freut sich, Euer


----------



## Hattrick (28. Dezember 2001)

weise Entscheidung die Tour abzusagen

Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes unfallfreies 2002.

Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt, im Sonnenstudio nicht einschlafen sonst ergeht es euch so:


----------



## Hellfish (28. Dezember 2001)

Es war wohl keine schlechte Entscheidung von euch die Tour abzusagen. Ich wohne ca 20 km östlich des Deisters und hätte niemanden beneidet, der bei diesem Wetter den Deister unsicher gemacht hätte. Hier in Laatzen fällt der Regen nicht - er peiitscht waagerecht über den Boden. Die Sichtweite liegt bei ca 200 Metern. DAS wuerde im Deister wohl keinen Spaß machen. (Blitz und Donner erwähne ich hier erst garnicht)


----------



## foxi (28. Dezember 2001)

Wollt mich ja nicht kleinkriegen lassen aber...
da wollt ich gerade ne runde auf meinen Haustrail drehen, bin fertig angezogen, mit den bike in der Hand und steh draußen da geht es auch hier los .......Donner Blitz und Hagel dieses misst ******* Wetter ..  jetzt hab ich schnautze voll und hau mich aufs Sofa. Bis denne auf bessere Zeiten hoffend.


----------



## Quen (28. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Wollt mich ja nicht kleinkriegen lassen aber...
> da wollt ich gerade ne runde auf meinen Haustrail drehen, bin fertig angezogen, mit den bike in der Hand und steh draußen da geht es auch hier los .......Donner Blitz und Hagel dieses misst ******* Wetter ..  jetzt hab ich schnautze voll und hau mich aufs Sofa. Bis denne auf bessere Zeiten hoffend. *


rofl, das kannst Du was?!


----------

